# going to the range tomorrow, so I tried my .177 out at home.



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

I am looking at buying my first handgun, and should be going to the range tomorrow to hold a bunch of guns and shoot whatever ones feel good in my hands.

I watched a video on youtube someone posted here about grip, and figured id bust out my C02 pistol and see how I grab it naturally. and lets just say it wasnt quite the right way. I had these targets my girlfriend got me a while back and propped a couple up and fired off 11 rounds at each from only 15 yards, first one I fired all 11 as fast as I could. second one I took my time to line up each shot, and I noticed that I pull a little at the end instead of just squeezing the trigger.

I dont think theres any direct comparison to shooting a .177 C02 vs a 9mm or .40, but I already found two flaws in my form.

anyways, heres the targets, theres 12 holes in each, because in each one, a bb hit something and came back through, in the first target you can see the bb still stuck in it, in the 2nd its the farthest outside hole(looks like its one of the 11 shots, but right to the lower right of the bullseye, thats 3 shots, not 2) and no I didnt shoot them inside.


----------

